# Vintage Swap Meet San Rafael Ca. April 7



## fat tire trader (Mar 4, 2013)

The swap that we just had on Sunday was a total success. Two hours was a perfect amount of time. The next one will be on April 7th. The vendors who came on Sunday get the first chance to reserve a space for next month's meet. 
Vintage Bike Swap Meet
Sunday April 7th
8AM to 10AM
Via Sessi San Rafael
Swap Spaces Are All Reserved
Bikes and parts must be 1983 or earlier


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 16, 2013)

I have space for one more vendor.


----------



## slick (Mar 16, 2013)

The last swap looked great! I saw some pictures posted on fb. Sorry i missed it. Who owned the Racycle sprocket? Did it sell? How many of these swaps are you planning per year? Once a month?


----------



## oskisan (Mar 16, 2013)

*Pics?*

Slick,

Where are the pics on FB? I haven't seen them and would like to see what kind of things people are bringing


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 16, 2013)

The photos are no longer on Facebook. I meant to take pictures myself, but I got too busy. This will be a monthly event. It will usually be on the first Sunday. I still have space for one more vendor.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 16, 2013)

All of the swap spaces are reserved. Email me to be placed on the waiting list for the next swap. If I get enough people on the list, I will move future swap meet to a larger location. These meets will happen on the first Sunday of almost every month until the rainy season.


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 3, 2013)

*Photos wanted*

Hello,
At the last swap, I wanted to take photos, but I was too busy. Can any of you who are coming take photos of the swap? I would like to use them to advertise future swaps.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## zephyrblau (Apr 7, 2013)

...and a BIG thanks to Chris for organizating this ! I hope everyone had as much fun as I did  looking forward to nect time !


----------



## zephyrblau (Apr 7, 2013)

...even more... some coming to a For Sale page near you


----------



## fat tire trader (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for taking the pictures. The next swap will be on May 5th. We were a little bit too noisy this morning for one of the neighbors. When the police came, they were super cool, but the neighbor was not so cool. So to keep the natives happy, I am changing the time to 10:00-12:00. I'm not happy about this especially because the next swap will be on May 5th, which is Greek Easter. If we get 15 vendors, I will move the swap to the Marin Rod and Gun Club.
Thanks,
Chris


----------



## fat tire trader (May 4, 2013)

The swap is tomorrow from 10 to Noon. I just spoke to someone who may be bringing a beautifully restored Elgin Skylark to sell.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (May 4, 2013)

I have seen some of his restoration projects and they are some of the best.
He conserved a very nice Iver Johnson Diamond frame bicycle that was purchased new in Oakland, California. It was stunning!


----------

